# What's the best gym in Dubai?



## nineonesix (Dec 19, 2013)

Hiya,

I am moving to Dubai and want to get striaght in to my working out routine.

I want to know where is the best gym at the Dubai Marina area?

I want a gym that is has a lot of people and that is big. Looking for steam/sauna too.

Any recommendations?


----------



## anotherdayindubai (Dec 20, 2013)

look for any fitness first or power zones in the buildings also have stuff


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Cant speak for power zone, but beware fitness first, they tie you down hard for long term contracts and dont make it easy to Walk away.


----------



## ptwar (Oct 21, 2013)

Smart Fitness in JLT is amazing!


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Having just arrived in Dubai; Fitness First looks attractive as membership can allow you to use lots of branches throughout the emirate. It'll make sense for me as there is one near work and one 200m from apartment; and I counted two others on my route home.

As with anything, it's good value if you use it! I'm going this morning to sign up I think; see what kind of deal I can wrangle.


----------



## sonny2323 (Dec 21, 2013)

yes i would say that dubai fitness first by JBR is the best gym , but can be expensive..


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Joined Fitness First today. 429 per month; can use all clubs in UAE except their Platinum Clubs (can include those for 510 per month).

No joining fee, but they do insist on something they call 'Triple pack' which is your induction; try as I might I couldn't get them to waive it. that added 200 AED; but they agreed to give me PT sessions instead of induction as I don't need explanations on how to use equipment.


----------



## nineonesix (Dec 19, 2013)

Is that pat as you go for the month or do you have to sign up for a contract.

Do they offer one week trials?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

That's per month, based on 12 month contract. it can be cheaper if you pay for 12 months up front. Or more expensive if you want only 3 month or 6 month obligation.


----------



## sonny2323 (Dec 21, 2013)

yes that is true ..depends on the plan and months you have membership for


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Joined Fitness First today. 429 per month; can use all clubs in UAE except their Platinum Clubs (can include those for 510 per month). No joining fee, but they do insist on something they call 'Triple pack' which is your induction; try as I might I couldn't get them to waive it. that added 200 AED; but they agreed to give me PT sessions instead of induction as I don't need explanations on how to use equipment.


So there is a joining fee.

If there is an additional fee to pay, to enable you to actually use the membership you've paid for......
Chancers / crooks - take your pick.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

vantage said:


> So there is a joining fee.
> 
> If there is an additional fee to pay, to enable you to actually use the membership you've paid for......
> Chancers / crooks - take your pick.


In essence yes, but they have a joining fee some months too, allegedly.


----------



## nineonesix (Dec 19, 2013)

I only want one month membership. Any gym that does this?


----------

